# Squat max



## Drknmilk (Apr 19, 2016)

Up 50 lbs in 5 weeks on my max...this was my 1st ever attempt on 500 which I got first try yesterday in my high school weight room. Check it out.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 19, 2016)

Good job dikmilk


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 19, 2016)

500lbs your sophomore year in HS is no joke! Keep up the good work kid. Get some chuck taylors for lifting shoes.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 19, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> 500lbs your sophomore year in HS is no joke! Keep up the good work kid. Get some chuck taylors for lifting shoes.



Shit he's only a sophomore?! This kid is strong as ****


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 19, 2016)

nice lift bud!


----------



## snake (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm kind of shocked no one said it yet. You really need to work on your depth. I'm telling you this because now is the time to fix it and you got some serious strength.


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 19, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Good job dikmilk



Drknmilk...not dikmilk.


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 19, 2016)

Gonna start a go fund me page to help feed this monster!
My son and I train daily. At 43 I am truly inspired by my 16 year old boy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 19, 2016)

snake said:


> I'm kind of shocked no one said it yet. You really need to work on your depth. I'm telling you this because now is the time to fix it and you got some serious strength.



I re-watched the vid. You need to sink 500 to depth before you go up in weight.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 19, 2016)

Just to nitpick: Work on your walkout. You transferred the weight from one foot to the other 9 times before getting set. That's a good chunk of wasted energy. Snake called me out on this a while ago; it's it definitely made a difference.  Doesn't matter if it's 2 inches or 2 feet. Clear is clear.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 20, 2016)

This the same guy who asked about the upper bicep lol..
Can't really say nice job. Not trying to hate but your depth wasn't good and ur spotter looked like he grabbed allot of the weight on the up. Not sure how old u are but good control on the way down. Keep it up man.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 20, 2016)

This is really good for his age. But I like snakes and saltys take on this one. Need to straighten them out while they are young.

It's like bad driving habits. Once you get them, it's hard as hell to get rid of.

edit: BTW, Drknmilk, I'm copying your Project of SeF4 on phase diagram, Heating curve and states of matter. mwahaha


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 20, 2016)

thqmas said:


> This is really good for his age. But I like snakes and saltys take on this one. Need to straighten them out while they are young.
> 
> It's like bad driving habits. Once you get them, it's hard as hell to get rid of.
> 
> edit: BTW, Drknmilk, I'm copying your Project of SeF4 on phase diagram, Heating curve and states of matter. mwahaha



All good positive advice. We've lived and learned from the mistakes. Fix it now and get bigger and better later


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 20, 2016)

Tons of potential kid stay healthy and keep it up! As for the depth, needs some work but youl get there as long as you start working on it Now.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 21, 2016)

Next time you lift, get the camera angle on a straight side shot. It's easier to check depth and bar path from there.


----------

